# Professional triangle player from California USA



## omzzz (Mar 14, 2021)

Howdy!

I'm a master of the dark arts of the triangle. been triangling for a decade now and with hopes that one day I am recognized and appreciated for my innovative style of triangling.

Nice to meet you all


----------



## Technostica (Mar 14, 2021)

Welcome.
I have three Meinl triangles as it happens and I only just realised the significance!
If I had four I'd be a 'square', daddy-o.


----------



## d.healey (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## Nimrod7 (Mar 15, 2021)

Welcome.
I will invite you to sample your triangle and your technique and then start a competition for best film score using only the triangle!


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Mar 15, 2021)

Nimrod7 said:


> Welcome.
> I will invite you to sample your triangle and your technique and then start a competition for best film score using only the triangle!


----------



## mussnig (Mar 15, 2021)

omzzz said:


> Howdy!
> 
> I'm a master of the dark arts of the triangle. been triangling for a decade now and with hopes that one day I am recognized and appreciated for my innovative style of triangling.
> 
> Nice to meet you all



Nice to meet you!

I hope you are not making fun of triangles. I (as a percussionist) have been thinking for years that triangles are not very complex. Until I met certain enthusiasts who not only have triangles of multiple sizes and thicknesses but also multiple beaters of various lenghts and thicknesses. Nowadays, I have come to appreciate these!
But I saw/learned even more, like making a Vibrato-like movement with the hand holding the triangle after beating it. But I doubt anybody can here these subtleties while a full orchestra is playing.
There is also a guy who lives near the place where I grew up and who has quite a reputation for making mallets, sticks and beaters (and they are quite good) which are also used by many professionals (at least in German speaking countries). He also has special triangle beaters which are quite expensive.


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Mar 26, 2021)

Was this you @omzzz ?

https://longisland.craigslist.org/muc/d/melville-triangle-player-wanted-for/7297377858.html


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Mar 26, 2021)

I hope you're being serious. Triangle is a pretty difficult instrument to play. Try making the exact same sound 30 times in a row. Rolls etc are also pretty difficult. As someone who has a background as a percussionist, I always tried to avoid playing triangle.


----------



## shawnsingh (Mar 27, 2021)

I think JXL was looking for a trianglist for the JXL deep sampled triangle library.


----------



## Aldunate (Mar 27, 2021)

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> I hope you're being serious. Triangle is a pretty difficult instrument to play. Try making the exact same sound 30 times in a row. Rolls etc are also pretty difficult. As someone who has a background as a percussionist, I always tried to avoid playing triangle.


A single triangle cuts through a full orchestra and instantly changes the mood. It's such a noob thing to make fun of.


----------



## mussnig (Mar 27, 2021)

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> I hope you're being serious. Triangle is a pretty difficult instrument to play. Try making the exact same sound 30 times in a row. Rolls etc are also pretty difficult. As someone who has a background as a percussionist, I always tried to avoid playing triangle.



I agree. Also, the timing has to be spot on - this is of course true for percussion in general but with other, lower percussion (e.g. timpani and drums) it's not as super critical as with the triangle. Also, especially in more quiet parts one has to be careful to not play it too loud - it's quite easy to beat it too hard.


----------



## jonathanparham (Mar 27, 2021)

welcome


----------

